# Quelle couleur pour votre iPhone 11



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2019)

​Bonjour ,

Pour ceux qui se penchent sur le nouvel iPhone11 , quelle couleur avez-vous choisi ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2019)

​Bonjour,

Pour ceux qui se penchent sur le nouvel iPhone 11 Pro ou qui ont déjà acheté ce bel iPhone , quelle couleur avez-vous choisi ? 
Pour ma part j'ai choisi la couleur  Vert Nuit parce que ça fait quelques années que j'ai des iPhone noirs et j'ai envie de changer.


----------



## jmaubert (19 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,
Vert nuit pour moi également : absolument magnifique !


----------



## Wizepat (19 Octobre 2019)

A défaut d’avoir vu le vert, j’ai opté pour le noir. Une valeur sûre.


----------



## Sdelabonnement (19 Octobre 2019)

Moi, je préfère me pencher sur le corps d’une belle naïade, aux jolies courbes. 
Je ne me penche sur rien d’autre dans la vie [emoji41]


----------



## Wizepat (19 Octobre 2019)

Sdelabonnement a dit:


> Moi, je préfère me pencher sur le corps d’une belle naïade, aux jolies courbes.
> Je ne me penche sur rien d’autre dans la vie [emoji41]



Ça doit pas être pratique avec un scaphandre [emoji6]


----------



## Gwen (19 Octobre 2019)

Le vert, c'est cette couleur qui m'a fait changé d'iPhone


----------



## lostOzone (19 Octobre 2019)

Argent pour l’acier inoxydable qui peut se polir.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2019)

Pour ce modèle , pas facile de choisir une couleur , mais je trouve le jaune assez sympa


----------



## Sly54 (20 Octobre 2019)

Noir ou vert nuit. Plouf plouf. Encore 11 mois pour me décider 

@Jura39  : que penses tu d'épingler les fils couleurs / iPhone 11 / Pro et de dés-épingler les fils couleurs / iPhone 8 / X… ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Noir ou vert nuit. Plouf plouf. Encore 11 mois pour me décider
> 
> @Jura39  : que penses tu d'épingler les fils couleurs / iPhone 11 / Pro et de dés-épingler les fils couleurs / iPhone 8 / X… ?


@Sly54 
Pourquoi pas , je te laisse le faire


----------



## Sly54 (20 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> @Sly54
> Pourquoi pas , je te laisse le faire


Fait pour l'iPhone 11. Le reste a été fait par un autre modo !


----------



## Manoroth73 (21 Octobre 2019)

Noir pour ma part pour aller avec l'Apple Watch S4 acier noir


----------



## mariol66 (21 Octobre 2019)

J'hésite encore entre le 11 ou le 11 Pro mais si c'est le 11 PRO ce sera en vert  (... et rouge pour le 11 )


----------



## mariol66 (21 Octobre 2019)

Rouge pour le 11 et vert pour le 11 Pro  i me reste qu'a me décider


----------



## Gwen (21 Octobre 2019)

Si j'avais pris un 11 et non un 11 Pro, j'aurais pris le vert. Je lai vu en Apple Store et il est magnifique. J'ai failli descendre en gamme juste pour ça. Du coup, j'ai pris le 11 Pro en vert nuit


----------



## subsole (21 Octobre 2019)

Noir, c'est noir


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2019)

Pas d'amateur pour le Mauve ?


----------



## Flavien13 (6 Novembre 2019)

Même si le vert nuit est magnifique, j’ai opté pour le gris sidéral


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2019)

Flavien13 a dit:


> Même si le vert nuit est magnifique, j’ai opté pour le gris sidéral


C'est un bon choix


----------



## Jul7569 (13 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour 
Pour ma part j’ai choisi l’iPhone 11 pro max en couleur gris sidéral car je trouve le gold et l’argent un peu tape à l’œil et le vert nuit j’accroche pas trop donc par déduction il reste que le gris sidéral qui est je trouve très jolie..


----------



## Fleurrose (13 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 141667
> ​Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ceux qui se penchent sur le nouvel iPhone 11 Pro ou qui ont déjà acheté ce bel iPhone , quelle couleur avez-vous choisi ?
> Pour ma part j'ai choisi la couleur  Vert Nuit parce que ça fait quelques années que j'ai des iPhone noirs et j'ai envie de changer.


Vert nuit sans hésiter


----------



## Prada78 (29 Décembre 2019)

pour moi le vert nuit il est top


----------



## Deleted member 1162135 (6 Février 2020)

Bonjour 
J’ai un iPhone 11 pro Max argent


----------



## jeamy (6 Février 2020)

Vert Nuit, également, ainsi que la Cover cuir de même couleur


----------



## Tony 11 (23 Février 2020)

Bon j ai craqué aussi j ai pris vert nuit magnifique cette couleur


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2020)

Tony 11 a dit:


> Bon j ai craqué aussi j ai pris vert nuit magnifique cette couleur


Je ne me lasse pas de cette couleur


----------



## Dkami (24 Février 2020)

Je me suis pris un 11 pro en argent qui est vraiment beau [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Tony 11 (24 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne me lasse pas de cette couleur


Tu as raison le traitement de surface est tout simplement magnifique.


----------



## lustucuit (8 Mars 2020)

Pas beaucoup de réponse pour ce sujet... Pour ma part j’ai hésité entre le jaune et le vert et j’ai finalement choisi ce dernier. Et je ne regrette pas !


----------

